
Seesmic acquired by HootSuite - jmduke
http://blog.seesmic.com/seesmic-has-been-acquired-by-hootsuite.html#.UEjb4Gie6Fc
======
samarudge
From the blog on HootSuite's site

> Consumer users of Seesmic encouraged to explore new tools, apps and features
> available at Twitter.com

Guess that's the side effect of these new Twitter partnerships, also a very
round-about way of saying they're shutting

<http://blog.hootsuite.com/welcomes-seesmic-users/>

~~~
MrMember
That really sucks. I've been using Seesmic for Android for more than a year
now because they haven't made any radical changes that completely break
functionality like other Android Twitter clients have done in the past. Guess
it's time to start trying out replacements.

~~~
chimeracoder
Boid's still very much in beta, but it's the only one I find useable these
days.

Tweetdeck used to be great, but they went steadily downhill after the Twitter
acquisition (removing features, etc.)

~~~
Karunamon
Steadily? More like falling off a cliff! The old Tweetdeck can still be
downloaded with minimal searching, and even with some brokenness with regards
to Facebook and supporting a defunct network (Google Buzz), it's still leaps
and bounds better than the Twitter-owned abortion.

------
yock
Whacko-nutjob theory alert:

Could Twitter have possibly financed this operation, using HootSuite as a
surrogate for shutting down Seesmic? Could this be the beginning of a series
of "accuclosures" in the Twitter client world?

~~~
mikeryan
Seesmic's always struggled. From the founders blog in July

 _I have been struggling with Seesmic for 5 years, pivoting 4 times and not
reaching success yet, still trying hard (we just killed a bunch of products to
focus on one, Seesmic Ping and monetized it with hundreds of happy paid
customers already and a nice growth). A big change._

<http://loiclemeur.com/english/2012/07/40-and-5.html>

------
StavrosK
Ugh, I switched to Seesmic after Twidroyd became bloated crap (they even went
so far as to remove useful features), and Seesmic has suited me fine so far,
as it's simple, straightforward and clean. I might just give up on Twitter
altogether if I can't find a non-shitty client for it.

Can someone tell me what that 3rd party change was? I missed that boat, all I
heard was that something was going on with Twitter clients but I don't know
exactly what Twitter did.

